# I need help finding a catchy name for my new yarn store



## conniesews

Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


----------



## tintin63

Hi, So glad someone is having nice weather it's rather wet over here in the UK at the moment.
As to a name for your window how about " The Yarn Corner" just a thought
 
Tx


----------



## rkr.sts

How about Knit & Tuck.


----------



## e.ridenh

Oh, mercy..............how about:

Sew much yarn, Sew little time

Needled To Death?

Sew & Spin Yarn Tails 
(not tales)

Altered Minds Knit Here

Have Yarn; Sew What?
(LOL!)

Bobbin' For Skeins
(LOL!)

Sew U Knit?
(LOL!)

Altering 4 Knit Nuts

Purl Knits Here

Rip And Knit

Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen

Yarn Barn Alterations

Sew What's New; Yarn?

Stitchin' Itchin' R US

Knitting Material Witnesses

Free Knitting And Altering Therapy 
(LOL!)

Altering Egos & Yarns

Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
~~~~~~~~~~
These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~


conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


----------



## superpest_99

How about "The Avid Knitter".


----------



## conniesews

thanks for you interest but I am not on a corner. I need something that says what I am selling that no one else has used which is difficult. something like Naughty Knitters or Stitch and Bitch. something playful. Thanks again.


----------



## conniesews

thank you, this is good. I am having so much fun. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## conniesews

WOW!!! Very interesting. Thank you for the stimulation. Really got me thinking. I really like Got Yarn?


----------



## conniesews

Good suggestion! Thank you!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Knitting Meets the Needles


----------



## conniesews

Thank you for your idea. This is great. I feel like I have alot of new sisters. What about Knitting Sisters?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Knitting Sisters does sound good but then that excludes any male knitters. 
Family Knitting Center
Family Yarn Goers
Meet n Greet Yarns


----------



## grandma susan

e.ridenh said:


> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
Click to expand...

So you didn't give this much thought then? hahahaha :lol:

What a wizz with names you are. Well done you. I just won't bother adding to it hahaha. I coudn't top that. Well done you :thumbup:


----------



## deemail

conniesews said:


> WOW!!! Very interesting. Thank you for the stimulation. Really got me thinking. I really like Got Yarn?


for this you need a pic on your sign of a woman holding yarn across her upper lip like the famous milk mustache!


----------



## deemail

I might be tempted to use LYS, with Local Yarn Shop printed underneath the initials...think of all the free advertising!


----------



## lynn paton

How about Knit one, Purl one? or maybe Cast Away. just a couple of thoughts!


----------



## Sine

Since you do alterations as well as sell yarn, etc., do you want to include that fact in your shop name?


----------



## susan48

LYS is my favorite!


----------



## grandma susan

Crafters heaven


----------



## Icypumpkin

Hi, how about 'YARN OVER'


----------



## conniesews

I am new at this. What is LYS? Thanks for your input.


----------



## conniesews

That's a good one for people who know how to read directions but what about new knitters? Thanks for your interest, I really appreciate it.


----------



## conniesews

This is great but what about Knitters Heaven. I think you got it. Let's see what else comes in today and tomorrow.


----------



## conniesews

The name of my shop is Affordable Alterations. I think I want them to seperated. I have two windows that look out on the parking lot. One for each. What about Knitters Heaven or Haven?


----------



## kknit

We had one close: String of Purls
karenknit


----------



## conniesews

I like that idea but it has been overused. What do you think of Knitter's Heaven or Got Yarn? Thank you for your interest.


----------



## conniesews

String of Purls is good. But it only speaks to those who know what a purl is. I need some new knitters. I understand that it has become popular with the younger people again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## grandma susan

What's wrong with Connie's crafts????????


----------



## buckybear

Whenever I visit my daughter in Bedford, we look for yarn shops to visit. I would love to add you to the list. Its hard to come up with something catchy that includes all you do. Do you Stitch N Knit?


----------



## deemail

conniesews said:


> I am new at this. What is LYS? Thanks for your input.


that's the joke, really, LYS is short for Local Yarn Store (which i think should be printed under the initials)... we all just use it to save time....i think it would be immediately apparent to anyone who's on the internet very often... i thought it would give you lots of advertising for free... believe me, the young kids just taking up knitting would know and the subtitle would be there for everyone else...


----------



## knittingneedles

How about ...

DAILY FIBER 

Yarn Barn

Live Free and Knit

A Good Yarn

The Whole Nine Yarns

Tall Tales and Spinning Yarns

If I think of any others I will post them


----------



## RikkiLou

I have four knitting machines, one is so old, that the company who made it--they are still in business today--can't remember it! As I bought all but one of them second hand, I have no books that relate to any one of them. The only one I bought new is the one that is advertised on t.v. now and again that can use worsted weight yarn, and its instruction book is absolutely
useless when trying to use one of the finer guage machines! I went into a second hand store an boy, did I luck out. They had just the bed of a knitting machine and they were going to throw it away. I told them I'd give them $5.00 for it. They took it, and I got umpteen extra needles for practically nothing!


----------



## maryanne

conniesews said:


> WOW!!! Very interesting. Thank you for the stimulation. Really got me thinking. I really like Got Yarn?


There's already a Got Yarn site on the net. How about Needle Nook and Tea Room? We had a long discussion about knit shop and tea room combos. You might be able to find it by using the search box at the top of the page. It might give you some insights and ideas. It was each persons idea of the perfect LYS,


----------



## conniesews

Stitch and Knit is cute! Thanks. I am in Laconia, NH, downtown. Stop in. I am next to the Downtown Deli which my daughter and her husband own. I have a few pricey items and some regular yarn, like Joanne's and some bargin bins. along with books,patterns, kits, needles and such. Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## conniesews

I still have not tried my machines. I just look at them, read the directions,watch the video. I am procrastinating. Do you use your machines?


----------



## conniesews

I like your ideas. I wanted "A Good Yarn" but that is the name of one of my favorate books. I have the series and often think of the heroine and the story behind her yarn shop. Thanks for your interest and ideas. I am having so much fun reading all of these names.


----------



## nwfl rose

How about Knit 'N Stitch? Knit One & Crochet too!


----------



## knittingneedles

You do know that you can have the same name as another store as long as it is not in the same State..

You can check if there is a store or business in your area with the name you want by going to the secretary of state webpage and look for registering a name.. and you will see if it is listed.. It's easy to check.. I just don't remember the webpage ...

Then you can use any name that doesn't come up..


----------



## RavinRed

Tale of Two Needles

Whistle While You Knit

Yarn, Yarn and More Yarn

Yarns for the Crafty Soul

Fishing for Skeins

Hanks, Skeins, Balls and More


----------



## AvonelleRed

B*tchin' Stitchin'


----------



## RikkiLou

conniesews said:


> Stitch and Knit is cute! Thanks. I am in Laconia, NH, downtown. Stop in. I am next to the Downtown Deli which my daughter and her husband own. I have a few pricey items and some regular yarn, like Joanne's and some bargin bins. along with books,patterns, kits, needles and such. Thanks again for your interest.


How about Stitches and Wishes?


----------



## ldcronin

how's about Knit & Pin either with your name at the beginning or not.


----------



## patricia1948

Hi how about KNIT 1 PEARL 1 that has a ring to it


----------



## sahoo

STITCH in TIME !!!!


----------



## Irish maggie

good yarn shop


----------



## aileen69

What about "Knitwits"


----------



## ceb

String of Purls Yarn Shop


----------



## mpike

So many suggestions  Hope it is okay to throw another one in there. How about "Hook & Needle"?


----------



## sam07671

sahoo said:


> STITCH in TIME !!!!


Stitch N Time is the LYS in my I love her store.


----------



## donelian

What about 'CONNIE IN STITCHES'


----------



## darowil

If your alteration place begons with A A and your daughters place D D would be good to continue with the aliteration. Someone suggested Knitting nook, you could have 'nitting nook , knitting korner, or something with yarn y...


----------



## Shaden

grandma susan said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you didn't give this much thought then? hahahaha :lol:
> 
> What a wizz with names you are. Well done you. I just won't bother adding to it hahaha. I coudn't top that. Well done you :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm with you, the names you came up with are superb, likewise I can't beat it? At least if other people were wanting a name for their projects you would be the lady to contact!!
Hopefully 1 of your names will be used??
Many regards to you all on this forum....

:thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389

Connies Corner

The Black Sheep


----------



## Becsmom

Between the Stitches

Home Stitchin'

Happy Hands Stitching

Just a couple more ideas for you!! Good luck


----------



## PiperMum

Perhaps I missed where you posted the exact location of your shop in New Hampshire - would you kindly re-state it?

Thanks! I'm a former NH girl me-self and go up on occasion.


----------



## diziescott

There is a knitting shop in my neighbourhood called Pins and Needles. I always thought that was clever, though it doesn't say 'knitting' directly.


----------



## aileen69

What about K1P1 or simply knitting. Or Woolyminded!!

or nutsaboutknits!!


----------



## motherdawg

Yarnworks, Knit THIS, or Stitches...


----------



## joannem602

deemail said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! Very interesting. Thank you for the stimulation. Really got me thinking. I really like Got Yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> for this you need a pic on your sign of a woman holding yarn across her upper lip like the famous milk mustache!
Click to expand...

I'm seeing a portrait of a whole family (maybe even a pet or two?) wearing knitted moustaches!


----------



## joannem602

deemail said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! Very interesting. Thank you for the stimulation. Really got me thinking. I really like Got Yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> for this you need a pic on your sign of a woman holding yarn across her upper lip like the famous milk mustache!
Click to expand...

I'm seeing a portrait of a whole family (maybe even a pet or two?) wearing knitted moustaches!


----------



## Hendrika

"In Stitches" would cover both the alterations and knitting.


----------



## bearland53

How about "Itch 2 Stitch"


----------



## vineyard44

where in new hampshire are you - i have a summer place in barnstead locke lake


----------



## Knitwit28

How about:
"That Darn Yarn Barn!"
"kneedles & notions"
"that's a yarn of a different color"....


----------



## Knitwit28

Yarn Stop Shop
Betty Loop
Unbeweavable!
Beweave it or knot yarn shop
Yarntastic!...
Mad About Yarn...


----------



## biltong

Donna Rae those are great ideas. Wish I could think ofnclever things like that.


----------



## mairmie

I think "Knit Pickins " might work.... Good Luck with this!


----------



## flohel

How about " Needles & Books


----------



## dawn lenz

String of Purpose yarn shop


----------



## dawn lenz

Twisted Yarn

Twisted K&C Yarns


----------



## pamela Lehmann

Darn Knit!


----------



## Long-Time knitter

How about "A Stitch in Time..."


----------



## cimiron

knit knook and alterations


----------



## missblu

How about Knit Wits. We are some pretty witty knitters. 

This is going to be tough. There have been some pretty good names given. Good luck.


----------



## wilbo

How about "Hem & Hank"


----------



## lavertera

Connie's Sew to Knit Emporium.

The Crafty Emporium

Crafty Threads

The Sew - Knit Cabin

Connie's Crafty Bizarre

Just to add to your very many good names ha ha


----------



## MrsC

Whereabouts in NH? I lived there for 58 years. Maybe the city/town name would be helpful in naming the store.


----------



## Dowager

How about "Spin Me a Yarn"?


----------



## jbweaver

The name of our LYS is She Sells Yarn.


----------



## Malsy37

grandma susan said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you didn't give this much thought then? hahahaha :lol:
> 
> What a wizz with names you are. Well done you. I just won't bother adding to it hahaha. I coudn't top that. Well done you :thumbup:
Click to expand...

WOW ! I 'll think of you when I need a new user name or password, those are all great ! LOL


----------



## frizzping

kipi,,,,,,,,,,knit one purl one :O)


----------



## Nitnan

How about 

Knit 1, Read 2

Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## MrsC

If we knew the town, maybe that would help. If you lived in Keane, maybe KEEN ON KNITTING. Or MANNING THE NEEDLES IN MANCHESTER.


----------



## jelun

This may have been put forward already as I have not gone thru all 6 or 7 pages of suggestions, I was thinking that if it is a side biz it might be include an indicator of that... "etc" or stitches on the side ?



conniesews said:


> The name of my shop is Affordable Alterations. I think I want them to seperated. I have two windows that look out on the parking lot. One for each. What about Knitters Heaven or Haven?


----------



## conniesews

Hi Maryann, please tell me what LYS is. I have no idea. I appreciate your comments and ideas. Thank you.


----------



## conniesews

Thank you so much for your suggestions. I will let you know what I choose next week. I am having so much fun sharing with all my new sisters and brothers on the net. Thanks


----------



## jhg52

where in NH is your store. My son live in NH and when I visit him I would love to see your store.


----------



## sue creameans

Come on in & yarn over!


----------



## indus3232

KNITPICKY?


----------



## conniesews

Hi, thanks for the qestions. I have a shop in Laconia, right down town. I have been there for 3 years in Sept. and I am holding my own with the alterations but just barely. The shop is tucked away behind the main st. but has a great parking lot and is very accesable but is not easy to find. I have not done much marketing yet but hope to with the yarn shop.


----------



## conniesews

thank you for your suggestion. I appreciate it.


----------



## conniesews

Thank you for your interest. What is LYS. Is it Little Yarn Shop?


----------



## jelun

LYS is local yarn store



conniesews said:


> Hi Maryann, please tell me what LYS is. I have no idea. I appreciate your comments and ideas. Thank you.


----------



## conniesews

thanks! Your just what I need. I like the way you think. I have a shop in Laconia. Can you make anything out of that. What do you think of LYS, Little Yarn Shop?


----------



## conniesews

thank you for your idea. I am having so much fun and all of you have been helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## Rumrunner

How about Nimble Fingers--that way you can keep adding items to the shop.


----------



## conniesews

Thank you for that suggestion. Everyone has been so helpful. Thanks again


----------



## pdstuart

conniesews, How about "Ewe & Eye" or "Ewe & I" ?


----------



## conniesews

The shop is in Laconia, right down town next to the Downtown Deli which my daughter and son-in-law own. It is tucked away but has a great parking lot. As you go thru town, I am on the back side of 106 after the back of Goodwill and Franklin Savings Bank. Under the maroon awnings. Hope to see you sometime.


----------



## kippyfure

tintin63 said:


> Hi, So glad someone is having nice weather it's rather wet over here in the UK at the moment.
> As to a name for your window how about " The Yarn Corner" just a thought
> 
> Tx


The Uncommon Thread


----------



## conniesews

Thanks for your help. I will let everyone know at the next tea party. How often do you have tea parties? I's new.


----------



## conniesews

Thank you! But I do like Little Yarn Shop of Laconia. What do you think?


----------



## conniesews

Thanks for your interest and suggestion. Have a great weekend.


----------



## 1knitnut

Good morning! How about "Knit and Fit"?


----------



## CJ of NJ

Hi, 
The first thing that came to my mind was: OH YARN, LETS KNIT. Since you won't be changing a big sign, this may catch an eye on your window. 
I'll still be thinking, good luck, Carol


----------



## conniesews

that's a good one! I am trying to keep the business seperate but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## kippyfure

conniesews said:


> thank you for your suggestion. I appreciate it.


My sister is a dog groomer--we always joked==or dreamed--that we would open two shops attached--a dog salon and a yarn/fabric shop--and call it Warp And Woof. It will never happen now--I think we've gone around that bend!! But I must tell you, I am jealous of you living in Laconia. I spent many childhood vacations there!!


----------



## conniesews

Thank you Carol. That is a good one.


----------



## charlie

call it unwind yarn shop


----------



## conniesews

thank you for that suggestion. I may be here all day just answering the mail. I am having so much fun.


----------



## grfew

going with the LYS- how about Laconia Yarn Shop? It will cover the town name and also be the "Local Yarn Shop"...


----------



## Justme

How about : :In stitches Yarn and more"


----------



## conniesews

I spent some vacation time here also. As a child I went to camp and on rainy days we would come down to Laconia. As an adult, I vacationed in the area for many years. My daughter moved here about 8 years ago and I moved up 4 years ago. What a great place to live. I love it.


----------



## Justme

"In stitches - Got Yarn"


----------



## GGailS

Good Morning - how about Knit One Purl Two


----------



## conniesews

I am leaning in that direction. Thanks for your encourgment. How about LYSOL? Does that spell the cleaning fluid? I was thinking about Little Yarn Shop of Laconia but I do not like the initials.


----------



## conniesews

thanks for that suggestion. Your great to take the time to answer my call for help. Thanks!


----------



## conniesews

Thank you for your interest and suggestion. I am having so much fun. Thanks again.


----------



## conniesews

That's a good one. Thank you.


----------



## wilbo

Hey, kippyfure, we actually HAVE a shop here called "Warp & Woof" It carries decorator fabrics for upholstery.


----------



## conniesews

That is very clever. We need to unwind. Thank you.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

Yummy Yarns
Personaly I like "Got Yarn?" With a pic of a dog with a yarn mustash.


----------



## larsan

rkr.sts said:


> How about Knit & Tuck.


Oh, I like that one

:thumbup:


----------



## larsan

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Yummy Yarns
> Personaly I like "Got Yarn?" With a pic of a dog with a yarn mustash.


Cute - or a kitten with the yarn!


----------



## Lonna Bennett

My mom used to own a shop called the Knit Wit which is okay
to use since she passed away.


----------



## conniesews

That is really cute. Thank you.


----------



## conniesews

That's so cute. Thanks


----------



## conniesews

Thank you. That is so special. I will check it out.


----------



## 1artist

e.ridenh said:


> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
Click to expand...

Donna, how long did it take you to come up with all those names, I think you have one for each of us. Amazing. If Connie doesn't like one of those I'd use 'em. di


----------



## Bizkit

Hi, Conniesews, Where in NH are you? I am in Mass. just north of Boston.


----------



## conniesews

I really like Yummy Yarn and had thought of that early on. Let's see what happens. thank you.


----------



## conniesews

I really like the way you think. Very creative. this has been so much fun. thank you


----------



## conniesews

Hi, I'm in Laconia. I came from North of Boston in Lynn just four years ago. Where are You?


----------



## larsan

conniesews said:


> Thank you! But I do like Little Yarn Shop of Laconia. What do you think?


I like the Little Yarn Shop


----------



## larsan

conniesews said:


> I really like Yummy Yarn and had thought of that early on. Let's see what happens. thank you.


Oh, that's cute


----------



## conniesews

thanks for you interest. I am having a ball!


----------



## aljellie

Perhaps

The Yarn Yard or Keep Me In Stitches?

Ellie


----------



## conniesews

That is so cute! thank you


----------



## conniesews

Thank you for your ideas. I appreciate them.


----------



## pachoulie

Ewe knit, Or knit n SIP and serve coffee and wine at night


conniesews said:


> Thank you for your ideas. I appreciate them.


 :roll:


----------



## kippyfure

wilbo said:


> Hey, kippyfure, we actually HAVE a shop here called "Warp & Woof" It carries decorator fabrics for upholstery.


that's cool but only funny if you have a dog hanging out with you!!!


----------



## conniesews

there is a shop call "Hair of the Dog" up here in NH but I don't know what it is. Maybe grooming.


----------



## conniesews

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Charlene M

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


SticksnStrings


----------



## conniesews

Thanks for your idea. I appreciate it.


----------



## pachoulie

I've got Balls. Lol


----------



## andersjw

How about Laconia's Little Shop of Yarn


----------



## mammakim

I like the little yarn shop myself. I wish you lots of luck in this new adventure.


----------



## pachoulie

Flocks of Fleece,Or the fuzzy sheep,Or something with alpaca ,thinking


----------



## Dolores2

Where in NH are you? I am staying in Grantham for 6 weeks to visit my son and his family and would love to visit your store when you have your yarn and such. Dolores 2


----------



## conniesews

That's a joke and not true. Thanks.


----------



## conniesews

this is getting funnier and funnier. Little shop of Horrors, you mean. Ha Ha Thanks for the laugh and your interest.


----------



## knittingagain

Soooo many ingenious names!
The one I like is "Knitting Haven" (not heaven), if you are going to have a few tables where people can come & sit, knit & chat. Maybe offer a bit of coffee or tea as well.
Or "Sit, knit & Chat"?
Just my two cents!


----------



## conniesews

Thank you. I like Little Yarn Shop also because it says what it is.


----------



## pachoulie

Flocks of Fleece,Or the fuzzy sheep,Or something with alpaca ,thinking
Or lambchops but spelled lambshops
Or. My Little Lambchop


----------



## conniesews

Yes, you are all so clever. Thank you.


----------



## songbird76088

"ONE STITCH AT A TIME"...............


----------



## Izzy1214

OK, maybe the obvious but how about: The STASH?


----------



## Sherriea

What about Keeping You in Stitches


----------



## pachoulie

CRI-A-tive knits since a baby alpaca is a cria!


----------



## debbieb

conniesews said:


> I like that idea but it has been overused. What do you think of Knitter's Heaven or Got Yarn? Thank you for your interest.


"Got Yarn" is already used: www.gotyarn.com/


----------



## Ceili

There is already a Got Yarn? on the internet. I buy from her all the time. Would hate to see any trouble over the name. A long time ago in Chicago, there was a major department store called Marshall Fields. A bar opened calling itself Marshall Fluids, using the same script as in the Marshall Fields logo, which I thought was hysterically creative. Much to the dismay of the bar's patrons, Fields had them shut down (even though they were in no way competitors).


conniesews said:


> WOW!!! Very interesting. Thank you for the stimulation. Really got me thinking. I really like Got Yarn?


----------



## conig

http://www.dailyknitter.com/shops.php?state=NH
has a listing of shop names by state

didn't know if you'd seen this, but the "used" names may spring into a new one


----------



## elcue

I really like The YarnCorner, since it's a corner of your main store. Best of luck with your new venture!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Connie's Nostalgic Knits
Connie's Yarn Along
Yarn along the Needles
Little Shop of Needles
The Knitting Nook
Connie's Knitting Nook
Yarn Along with Me
Yarn Along with Connie
The Knitters' Nook Shop

What you need to do is select a few that really strike you as being what you want to portrait in a name for your shop. Then do your research to see if this name is already taken by another business situated in another place including the internet. Will you be carrying some knitting books and knitting pamphlets? I know that large yarn companies would sponsor and supply some knitting notions if you carry their yarns. Also some of their advertisements in the store.


----------



## Junelouise

How about :
MEET AND GREET KNITTING CIRCLE
EVERYONE WELCOME
and have chairs in a circle. Have the teapot on. 

Write it in a circle on your window. everyone welcome
in the middle if too long for the circle.


----------



## elissa57

these are PRICELESS and WONDERFUL...how did you come up with so many ????? I might open a shop just so I can use some of them! Actually, a shop has ALWAYS been a dream of mine (with a coffee shop and reading nook attached! also a space for fiber art)....Let's hope I remember these names for when...OK, IF I ever get the chance!



e.ridenh said:


> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
Click to expand...


----------



## funthreads623

I think you need the word YARN very prominent; people take "quick" looks, and sometimes only catch one word...make it biggerand brighter color than the rest of your title...people will definitely relate if you have YARN, as opposed to knit, purl, sew, etc...even people who don't knit, might be looking for yarn for other reasons...gifts, etc. good luck with your new adventure...will you do mail order? since I live in a tiny town, I armchair shop everything!


----------



## pachoulie

My Fiber Nook, little yarn nook, Fiber Hut, The yarn nest


----------



## LEE1313

WOW, I can see all the HARLEYS parked out front during bike week up there.
That is a sweet little town. Only been there once with my daughter and SIL when they showed me where the bikers hangout.
I wish you luck with your new shop. We had a post a few months back about why some of us don't go to the LYS. Most of the replys were about bad service and unfriendliness.
Good Luck I will look for you if I get back to NH.
Linda


conniesews said:


> Stitch and Knit is cute! Thanks. I am in Laconia, NH, downtown. Stop in. I am next to the Downtown Deli which my daughter and her husband own. I have a few pricey items and some regular yarn, like Joanne's and some bargin bins. along with books,patterns, kits, needles and such. Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## deemail

conniesews said:


> The shop is in Laconia, right down town next to the Downtown Deli which my daughter and son-in-law own. It is tucked away but has a great parking lot. As you go thru town, I am on the back side of 106 after the back of Goodwill and Franklin Savings Bank. Under the maroon awnings. Hope to see you sometime.


How about Yarn Around the Corner?


----------



## DEE DEE

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


Here's a good name for your shop "FROM SHEEP TO SHAWL". hope you like it. Good luck and much success.

DeeDee


----------



## elissa57

I like your "Little Yarn Shop of Laconia" but.... I am thinking that it might be a bit inflexible. For instance, as you grow, what if you decided to add other fiber crafts as well....maybe you might add notions and books for quilting or embroidery or weaving, etc. Soooo....some of the other choices might be more "inclusive". I hope I am making sense...I have a headache and am a bit sleep deprived...but I missed the "group" yesterday, so I REALLY wanted to check in today.... hmmmmm maybe I have a new addiction??? LOL


conniesews said:


> Thank you! But I do like Little Yarn Shop of Laconia. What do you think?


----------



## deemail

grfew said:


> going with the LYS- how about Laconia Yarn Shop? It will cover the town name and also be the "Local Yarn Shop"...


i know i brought up the lys thing, but i really think this one is good, we didn't know about Laconia then and that's so perfect... and you would have so much built in advertising...


----------



## ATLflightattendant

"The Whole Nine Yards"


----------



## Zoey

how about Darn Yarn Shop


----------



## Carol (UK)

or how about "A Stitch in time"


----------



## wilbo

kippyfure said:


> wilbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, kippyfure, we actually HAVE a shop here called "Warp & Woof" It carries decorator fabrics for upholstery.
> 
> 
> 
> that's cool but only funny if you have a dog hanging out with you!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, I AGREE the dog hanging out is rich. Can't compete with that.


----------



## 1knitnut

"Never Enough Yarn" - so true!


----------



## michaelsmom42

Since you'll be the only yarn shop in town, add "the"....The Little Yarn Shop.


----------



## drausch

I like Knitters Haven, especially if you have a small area where iknitters or crocheters could si t and do their thing.  Dot


----------



## Bonidale

I was just at a yarn store in Haliburton, Ontario, Canada - Called "Janknits - creating wearable art, one ball at a time." The owner's name is Janet


conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


----------



## mammakim

If you use little yarn shop your ads could say come shop for a little yarn! Oh no that's bad.. think I need more sleep, getting loopy. LOL


----------



## Sureyna

The Knit Kit


----------



## Sureyna

The Knit Kit


----------



## 5mmdpns

Connie's Knitting Emporium
The Neighbourhood Knitting Nook


----------



## MEL2020

Yarn 4 ewe


----------



## MrsC

Hmmm, close to the Lakes. KNITTING ON THE LAKES


----------



## karen7

I like Donna Rae's 'Have Yarn, Sew What?' Covers all the bases for you! There are plenty of clever minds here, someone will make a suggestion you will just love. Good luck in your venture.


----------



## karole

CONNIE'S PLACE Yarn.. Needles...Books....


----------



## punkie60

Yarnorama; Needle Extravaganza; Have Yarn Will Ravel; Knights of the Knitting Roundtable; Yes to Yarn: Surrealalistic Stitch; Yarn Lovers, Inc.; Yarn Lovers Anonymous; Rich Stitch; Connie's Comfort Yarn; Fancy Fiber. Had a shop in my town called What's Needling You.


----------



## tootsie001

How about The Yarn Basket--Motto "It takes balls to knit"


----------



## knittingneedles

dawn lenz said:


> Twisted Yarn
> 
> Twisted K&C Yarns


Twisted Stitches


----------



## knittingneedles

How about Rather B Knitting


----------



## mousepotato

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


Purls of Wisdom.

And where in NH might you be????? Inquiring minds from MA want to know. And you might want to consider contacting the PTB for the Wool Arts Tour in October to get involved.....


----------



## RikkiLou

ldcronin said:


> how's about Knit & Pin either with your name at the beginning or not.


I am a computer illiterate and don't know where my last transmission went, so I am re-sending it How about Stitches and Wishes


----------



## punkie60

Have a Ball Yarn Shop. Scads of Skeins Yarn. Yarn Universe. Fantazmagoria Fiber.


----------



## Scarlet

Some really great names have been suggested; You'll have a hard time choosing. Since Ewe and Tea were suggested as part of names I just thought I'd remind you that in Concord there is the "Elegant Ewe" and in Plymouth there is "Inspire to Knit and Tea". This is a small state. I'm way over in the Upper Valley and I've been to both of those shops. I think Fit and Knit is great if you wanted to combine the businesses and I love Twisted Stitches. 
Have fun decideing.


----------



## ChefDebbie

deemail said:


> I might be tempted to use LYS, with Local Yarn Shop printed underneath the initials...think of all the free advertising!


Don't forget about marketing online, and Local Yarn Shop may seem boring, but will be at the top of the page on Google searches. You could always use a sub-title underneath. Something like :

"Ye Olde Local Yarn Shoppe"
Keeping the Community in Stitches

I'm not as creative as Gma Susan, but do you get the idea? I found my two nearest yarn shops by Googling "Local yarn shops."


----------



## Betty Tustin

Connie,
I suggest 'Yarning to Alter!'.
I trust you will get a suggest that will make your heart sing. This group of ladies can do anything. I love them all.
WVBetty


----------



## M81

How about Talents in Hiding


----------



## knittingneedles

You know, Connie, after reading all the posts (there are many of them) and coming up with my own batch of names.. I think you are coming close to picking "LYS" (The LITTLE YARN SHOP in Laconia). and probably because you are in New England and in a small town in NH.. It will probably work the best.. it will seem very quaint and New English... Then you can dress it up in that cute little country New England Style.. the window can have a mural of a white picket fence with some sheep and grass... and work the cutesy New England look... (I used to have a restaurant in NE and did that.. tourists and locals loved it)... Gingham tablecloths and plates with cows on them.. Don't just pick a name.. think of the whole concept..and how you want it to project to the outside world.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

Before the Slip Knot
"yarn and notions for handmade creations"


----------



## PamieSue1

Sit & Knit
Knit and Tell
Knit with Us
Knit a Bit


----------



## Mogurt

tintin63 said:


> Hi, So glad someone is having nice weather it's rather wet over here in the UK at the moment.
> As to a name for your window how about " The Yarn Corner" just a thought
> 
> Tx


----------



## martyr

rkr.sts said:


> How about Knit & Tuck.


This is a good one! It incorporates both the knitting and alterations!

Have you thought about offering classes? That's always an attraction I would think.


----------



## Mogurt

Mogurt said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, So glad someone is having nice weather it's rather wet over here in the UK at the moment.
> As to a name for your window how about " The Yarn Corner" just a thought
> 
> Tx
Click to expand...

we're haveing good weather here,too...Reno, NV.
Art with Yarn would catch my interests!!!  
Good luck!!


----------



## Mogurt

martyr said:


> rkr.sts said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Knit & Tuck.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good one! It incorporates both the knitting and alterations!
> 
> Have you thought about offering classes? That's always an attraction I would think.
Click to expand...

Knit & Tuck is a very good one, too!
I was a man's tailor & did alterations for years & years...
so I relate...


----------



## ChefDebbie

knittingneedles said:


> You know, Connie, after reading all the posts (there are many of them) and coming up with my own batch of names.. I think you are coming close to picking "LYS" (The LITTLE YARN SHOP in Laconia). and probably because you are in New England and in a small town in NH.. It will probably work the best.. it will seem very quaint and New English... Then you can dress it up in that cute little country New England Style.. the window can have a mural of a white picket fence with some sheep and grass... and work the cutesy New England look... (I used to have a restaurant in NE and did that.. tourists and locals loved it)... Gingham tablecloths and plates with cows on them.. Don't just pick a name.. think of the whole concept..and how you want it to project to the outside world.


I love this concept!


----------



## elanaanderson

"The Twisted Knot"


----------



## machriste

Hi! We have a store called Amazing Threads. How about something like Fabulous Fibers?


----------



## anneevamod

How about Laconia yarns or Hampshire Yarns


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Anne, hope today is brighter for you. Gentle hugs for you.


----------



## MrsB

The name should start with the words "knit or knittter" as in "Knitter's Nook or Knitter's Corner or the Knit and Sit" or some such thing that will be clearly identify your purpose and that can be easily found in the phone book where the word knit would be placed. That way, when anyone is looking for yarn or knitting supplies or instruction, they will easily locate your whereabouts. Can you put up a black and white striped Awning outside? That gets people's attention fairly quickly and it looks so inviting. You might also list a link to a website on the window so that when you are closed, people can still hook into your offerings and order by phone or on your internet site. Most people like to shop via internet in off hours now.


----------



## anneevamod

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Anne, hope today is brighter for you. Gentle hugs for you.


You are sweet. She is handling the antibiotics well. Weaning her son and taking one day at a time. I have her on many prayer lists. How can we go wrong???? Thank you for your hugs. Sure needed it :wink:


----------



## walkat

How about "In Stitches"


----------



## CurleyQ

Since you are behind a store, how about Connie's 'round the corner. Will the store you are behind put a poster in their window indicating you are around the back?


----------



## anneevamod

MrsB said:


> The name should start with the words "knit or knittter" as in "Knitter's Nook or Knitter's Corner or the Knit and Sit" or some such thing that will be clearly identify your purpose and that can be easily found in the phone book where the word knit would be placed. That way, when anyone is looking for yarn or knitting supplies or instruction, they will easily locate your whereabouts. Can you put up a black and white striped Awning outside? That gets people's attention fairly quickly and it looks so inviting. You might also list a link to a website on the window so that when you are closed, people can still hook into your offerings and order by phone or on your internet site. Most people like to shop via internet in off hours now.


wow...if we can 'vote'I really like your suggestions!


----------



## walkat

How about "In Stitches"!


----------



## iknit4u

how about The Uncommon Thread iknit4u


----------



## cja

Knit N More


----------



## hlynnknits

e.ridenh said:


> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
Click to expand...

Donna, I was reading all the names you came up with and boy are you talented! I love those names. I hope she picks one! :thumbup:


----------



## judsretired

My local yarn store in Mcpherson, Ks is named Oh Yarn It! I think it is a great store and name. We are on our 24 day of temps over 100. Would love to have some temps in the 90's.


----------



## Barb R

Knitters Haven - great but would crocheter's feel left out - I'm sure you would have comments on that! (personally I'm a knitter) 
I like your "Got Yarn?" How about under that you put "Your Local Yarn Shop"
Good luck!!



conniesews said:


> I like that idea but it has been overused. What do you think of Knitter's Heaven or Got Yarn? Thank you for your interest.


----------



## nymimi

we have yarn shophere called " Have ewe any wool".Another store is named "Yarn for Ewe".Good luckon deciding on a name that sets you apat fromother yarn stores! Mimi


----------



## Barb R

Oh I like that one!!



nwfl rose said:


> How about Knit 'N Stitch? Knit One & Crochet too!


----------



## chancy

Unwine with Me!!

Good luck in your shop I love the idea!


----------



## Barb R

When I'm in an area not too familiar to me I kinda drive slower to look at store fronts. So I'm thinking whatever you name it - it should tell you exactly what you are selling. Some names are cute and catchy - but heck when I look at a shop I want to know what they are selling!! We have a few shops in our area (no yarn tho' darn) and I haven't a clue what they sell judging by their names.


----------



## CathyS

Hey, Barb R - Sounds like a perfect business opportunity for you. Have you considered opening a shop yourself? You could have a corner on the market in your community!


----------



## tpmcgoo2

I like the Got Yarn one....cute with the woman and a piece of yarn across her lip...plus it does not just state knitters for us crocheters..


----------



## silvercharms

The Needle's Rest?


----------



## nevadalynn

how about Imagineknit


----------



## Valkyrie

How about (Tall yarn, short jacket). Reworked from a song by "Cake".


----------



## Hummer

grfew said:


> going with the LYS- how about Laconia Yarn Shop? It will cover the town name and also be the "Local Yarn Shop"...


Perfect! Or maybe Little Shop of Yarn? Oh, that'd be LSY....


----------



## Hummer

Barb R said:


> When I'm in an area not too familiar to me I kinda drive slower to look at store fronts. So I'm thinking whatever you name it - it should tell you exactly what you are selling. Some names are cute and catchy - but heck when I look at a shop I want to know what they are selling!! We have a few shops in our area (no yarn tho' darn) and I haven't a clue what they sell judging by their names.


I agree! It is silly when a business has a catchy name but doesn't give the casual passerby what on earth they're selling!


----------



## PamG

How about Knit & Crochet habit store? That has never been heard of before.


----------



## BettyAnn

I've got one: The Yarnary


----------



## imabrummie

How about Pins and Needles?


----------



## PamG

BettyAnn said:


> I've got one: The Yarnary


That is a great one Betty.


----------



## rp1917

How about..... What's Needling You?; Knit One, Purl Too; Stitch 'n Bitch; Knit-Chat-Chain; Chicks With Sticks; Strings of Purls


----------



## snowangles

Knitters Plus


----------



## patocenizo

How about:
Skein Scene
U Knit two, I Purl too
U Needle Me
Spun Fun
This Side Knits
New Hampshire Purlz
Good Luck


----------



## Erma

HAPPY IN STITCHES


----------



## Farmor

I like the LYS idea from deemail


----------



## elanaanderson

"Knot Just Tailoring"


----------



## Barb R

You are good at this - great names! Like the U Knit two



patocenizo said:


> How about:
> Skein Scene
> U Knit two, I Purl too
> U Needle Me
> Spun Fun
> This Side Knits
> New Hampshire Purlz
> Good Luck


----------



## berylstott

How bout "Yarn to Go"


----------



## Barb R

Got my hands full at this time! But sure is a good idea!!



CathyS said:


> Hey, Barb R - Sounds like a perfect business opportunity for you. Have you considered opening a shop yourself? You could have a corner on the market in your community!


----------



## KNITSUS

I was going to say the same...As you stated you were an "Avid Knitter" I like!!


Best to you..Be friendly and helpful, as we all know the kind of yarn shops we prefer!!! Dedicate it to Our Good Lord. Think of all the cloth His Mother must of weaved for Him.


----------



## jelun

For crying out loud, give me a break.


----------



## Annsb

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


How about "The Yarn Garden"


----------



## Vernette

How about DARN YARN SHOPPE?


----------



## MJRITCHEY

Several years ago, some friends and I established a knitting group in our town. We named it Knaughty Knitters. The name caught on and we received LOTS of attention. Several reporters did stories on us and our club flourished for a few years. Just sayin'.


----------



## Vernette

CHICKS WITH STICKS


----------



## KNITSUS

Conniesews&knits


----------



## dee del

Hi! 

Try this one "Crazy Knitters"

deedel


----------



## knittingneedles

How about...


The Happy Hooker?????


----------



## adel

Hi my name is geraldine, I am new, just started knitting.
How about All Sewn Up as a name.

Good Luck


----------



## Betulove

PLEASE let us know what end up on that window.


----------



## elanaanderson

"Knot Sew Much"


----------



## katm13

Make sure you include Crochet somewhere in the name. We crocheters use yarn too.

Good luck with you new adventure I've always wanted a small yarn shop.


----------



## Tripleransom

Heh. I always wanted to have a yarn shop and call it Oh, Knit!
Not planning on using the name, so you may have it.


----------



## Biddy

Connie's Craft Corner

Good luck with your new addition to the business.


:-D


----------



## impala

needles in the yarn stack


----------



## DFlahive

Needles and Pins


----------



## Brendasuer

Yarns R Us
From Us to Ewe
Knits From Around the Corner
Knitting Corner
From Ewe
Knit Around the Corner
New Hampshire Knits


----------



## adel

Hi its raining all day here in london.
your replys are making me smile, how about In Stitches,


----------



## Della

Knitting Needles Meet Sewing Threads


----------



## MoMo

Double Point Passion
Fiber Frenzy
Kneed to Knit
Homespun Hooker
Yarn Queen....


----------



## elanaanderson

"New Tails to Spin"


----------



## insurer1

What about the "Knit and Purl". I like it anyway, good luck.


----------



## MindyT

Purls of Joy or Purls of Wisdom
Ye local yarn shoppe
A Stitch In Time
Guess I'll have to wait for more inspiration


----------



## TJHILL2

Knit Me A Yarn


----------



## chixnan1

Knit Wit!


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts

Avid knitter because it's how you describe yourself


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts

I like knit wit too


----------



## vchase

KNIT WIT SHOPPE (already suggested!) WHERE KNIT WITS MEET

KNIT & STITCH CREATIVE YARN IDEAS KNIT & STITCH SHOPPE

YEARNING FOR YARNS? 

AM ANXIOUS TO HEAR YOUR SELECTION..... THIS HAS BEEN FUN DO & READING IDEAS BOTH! V CHASE IN IN


----------



## mamarana

How about "The Knitting Niche"?


----------



## jmlcarthewbay

You have a lot of markets in New Hampshire...just call it "The Yarn Market" It will fit in with what goes on around you. Judy


----------



## kacey64

Do we get to vote?


----------



## wooldeb

I don't have any suggestions really I am just envious. We have a business called "The Woolshed" we manufacture sheepskin products ugg boots mittens seat covers etc. We used to be a big business & had a factory very close to Adelaide ( capital city of South Australia) Nearly five years ago we down sized to work in a big shed on our 50 acre property. We were sadly burnt out but have recovered. Now we only work about 3 hours some days.
My envy is that knitting yarn is my passion & although many years ago we used to buy in beautiful natural yarn we never did it in a big way. Too busy with the sheepskin.
If I had my time again I would have really had a proper section for yarn & patterns & somewhere for us gals to chat & knit. I would love that atmosphere.
Knitting has had a resurgence in Australia but nothing like US & UK guess really we don't have the population of other countries.
Best of luck.....


----------



## Gloria Hall

Connie-- If you tell what your shop is on your window --you don't need cutesy as if they are looking for YARN The Yarn Shop says it all. If they are wanting a special something they will ask when they come into the shop. My shop on Long Island was called--The Yarn Shop-- and no one ever said they missed it. Simple- Dignified and says what you are--Just my opinion---Gloria


----------



## Carolyn Rose

ITCHIN TO STITCH


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

Tink-n-Frog
"the yarn lovers shop"


----------



## kgardenseed

First, I applaud you for starting another business. I wish you well and have said a prayer for your business to prosper.
Okay, now for a name:
How about: "Connie's Knitting Nook" or "Connie's Yarn Shop" or
"Knitting with Connie" or "My Favorite Things". Let me know if I inspired you.
God bless your endeavor.
Kathy


----------



## esthernf'ville

kgardenseed said:


> First, I applaud you for starting another business. I wish you well and have said a prayer for your business to prosper.
> Okay, now for a name:
> How about: "Connie's Knitting Nook" or "Connie's Yarn Shop" or
> "Knitting with Connie" or "My Favorite Things". Let me know if I inspired you.
> God bless your endeavor.
> Kathy


 how about 
Connie's Alteraions,and Ye Ole Yarn Shop"


----------



## sueqts

sahoo said:


> STITCH in TIME !!!!


My fave so far. It goes with the alterations as well as the knitting.


----------



## SallyAnn

How about, "The Knitting Nook" for a name?


----------



## PamG

How about yarn bountry store, or Bunch of yarn and things?


----------



## gina

Hi Connie,

Best of luck to you with your yarn business. Wish I lived close by, because there can't be too many yarn stores in my life. Only have one now.

Am enclosing the link to a very lively and still active thread here, titled Yarn Stores???

You sound like a very friendly lady, but it may be helpful to read this thread to see how easy it is to lose a customer forever.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16819-1.html

If you get into selling online, be sure to post that here too.


----------



## lab36

What is your street address? A Friend in Ohio started her shop on Fifth Street-- thus came the name "The Fifth Stitch". Just a quirky way to come up with something.


----------



## pattys76

If you're wanting to keep the aliteration going, how about Connie's Crafting Corner?


----------



## SallyAnn

conniesews said:


> I like your ideas. I wanted "A Good Yarn" but that is the name of one of my favorate books. I have the series and often think of the heroine and the story behind her yarn shop. Thanks for your interest and ideas. I am having so much fun reading all of these names.


I had to smile when I saw "A Good Yarn." That book is one of my favorites, also. )


----------



## DebbieRit

How about( Yarn Of All Colors)


----------



## mama-gail

conniesews said:


> Stitch and Knit is cute! Thanks. I am in Laconia, NH, downtown. Stop in. I am next to the Downtown Deli which my daughter and her husband own. I have a few pricey items and some regular yarn, like Joanne's and some bargin bins. along with books,patterns, kits, needles and such. Thanks again for your interest.


Connie, I'll need to grab some knitting friends and make a trip down to see you. I'm in the North Country of NH next to the Connecticut River in Monroe. I love checking out a new LYS!


----------



## DebbieRit

You need something to cover the Women and Men who crochet and the knitters also .


----------



## mdmsjsjs

How about Sew and Sew?


----------



## Pocahontas

I like The Yarn Gallery, but I feel like you might go with Little Knit Shop, which really seems to fill the bill. Maybe some of the writers of knitting fiction will be interested in some of these ideas for book titles. Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Godmuvva

Has anyone mentioned "knitwits" 
It's my idea to one day start a knitting group and call it
"Knitwits"

Have fun
Hugs from Jennie Da Godmuvva in Oz


----------



## lomarangely

do you have a pet? I associate cats with yarn, as their favorite toy aside from mice. how about "Knittin' Kittens" or "Raveling"


----------



## wooldeb

Love knittin kittens.... sounds warm to me...


----------



## ilashdesigns

suggestions and thoughts
Sew Clever
Sew Simple
Click Chick
Purl Pusher

>organics and naturals are popular
whispering willow, - oh look there goes a lady bug! (type thing)


----------



## Keelyn

The Yarn Emporium


----------



## hildi

May I suggest: "A STITCH IN TIME" or, "STITCH IN THE NITCH"?


----------



## tamays

This might have been asked already, but where is the store going to located?


----------



## Becca

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


Purls before Twine. Happy knitting. Becca


----------



## tamays

Looking at a child like name one might consider... Rumpelstiltskin and Other Yarns.


----------



## Mady

How about Knit-Wit


----------



## Palenque1978

How about: 

Knit 'n Stitch or Stitch 'n Knit 
Sew You Knit? or Sew U Knit?
Alter Knitdom
Alter 'n Knit
Needle/Thread & Yarn
Skeins and Alterations
Yummy Yarns & Alterations


----------



## carrottop71

How about Needles and Threads


----------



## Susan Miller

SerenKNITy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Chuckles about the Knit Wit forms of the name. There are many knitting groups who call themselves by this name. Some also use them as pen names. So personally, I believe that this "name" is someone else's domain and would not recomment it to be used. There are so many other names that come in under someone else's domain as well and would be illegal to use. I had my own business as well and there were a lot of names that I chose to use but were already in use. Hummmmmmmmm, Connie, you have your work cut out for you. I do think that somewhere in your name should mention the word shop, store, emporium, sales, etc. Then people will know what it is you have.

Connie's Yarn Sales and More


----------



## Judy M

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


Hmmm, I'm thinking maybe something with stitches or knitting in the title. Today's Stitches, Knitting NooK Are you an experienced enough knitter to teach others? Or just start a group, maybe take turns supplying treats, or maybe someone out there could teach a class. Even beginners might like to start with dishcloths, an easy scarf or ???

Have a few knitting magazines lying around, also some catalogs for ordering supplies.


----------



## Della

Godmuvva said:


> Has anyone mentioned "knitwits"
> It's my idea to one day start a knitting group and call it
> "Knitwits"
> 
> my e-mail ([email protected]), good name..Della


----------



## iknit4u

Come Have A Ball..of yarn


----------



## wagytails

Sit & Knit


----------



## Leonne

How about, The Stitch Niche"


----------



## Leonne

How about, The Stitch Niche"


----------



## SherryZ

Think


KNIT AND STICH R US


----------



## Yankalilla

Hi how about funky fingers or wet and woolly


----------



## engteacher

knit2gether???


----------



## knittingneedles

We have a knitting store in Vegas called Wooly Wonders...and there is a store in LA that is now closed called

Rather B Knitting


----------



## RosemaryKnitts

The Knitting Center


----------



## RikkiLou

5mmdpns said:


> Chuckles about the Knit Wit forms of the name. There are many knitting groups who call themselves by this name. Some also use them as pen names. So personally, I believe that this "name" is someone else's domain and would not recomment it to be used. There are so many other names that come in under someone else's domain as well and would be illegal to use. I had my own business as well and there were a lot of names that I chose to use but were already in use. Hummmmmmmmm, Connie, you have your work cut out for you. I do think that somewhere in your name should mention the word shop, store, emporium, sales, etc. Then people will know what it is you have.
> 
> Connie's Yarn Sales and More


What about Knit Witless? (tongue-in-cheek)


----------



## RikkiLou

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


Since you want to keep the two stores separate but together How about Knit it Up and Size it Up?

For the yarn store: Yarns'a-wastin' or Yarns a-waitin'


----------



## Simba's Mom

Hi,
How about "Sew you think you can knit"


----------



## janny

Hi!
I am in NH too. I would love to visit your store. Where are you located?
Jan


----------



## pattisark

I vote for stitch and bitch, it works lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

pattisark said:


> I vote for stitch and bitch, it works lol


Not one that will work as this domain name is already taken by some knitters who also write knitting books and have their own web site.


----------



## mickeyr

e.ridenh said:


> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
Click to expand...

You just sound like you have had the yarnshop in your head for too long. Maybe it is time for you to start your own? :roll:


----------



## patocenizo

Yes something like
Walls of Balls ( draw some balls of yarn , of course) or
Balls on the Wall ( same drawing of balls of yarn)....


----------



## doona doona

I knit, therfore I am!? Donna Australia


----------



## dfrecker

deemail said:


> I might be tempted to use LYS, with Local Yarn Shop printed underneath the initials...think of all the free advertising!


 yarn heaven sit & knit.


----------



## jqgrammy9

A Stitch In Time


----------



## organdywings

How about Stitching Divas or Ewe and Me


----------



## phylstan1

hi good luck on your store.
how about NEEDLES & BOOKS ? IT TELLS IT ALL,
SINCE I LIKE TO READ AS WELL AS ALL NEEDLE CRAFTS
EVEN SEWING THIS WOULD BRING ME INTO YOUR STORE
FOR SURE.


----------



## magator

I would call it " A seamstress' yarn" as in story. You could put a rocking chair in the window filled with skeins of yarn and a clothes line with old time clothes pins holding a variety of the dish clothes that you are knitting


----------



## dollymama2

I THINK THIS ONE WAS MY FAV! 

Sew U Knit?
(LOL!)

just sayin' :lol:


----------



## DMR

Gloria Hall said:


> Connie-- If you tell what your shop is on your window --you don't need cutesy as if they are looking for YARN The Yarn Shop says it all. If they are wanting a special something they will ask when they come into the shop. My shop on Long Island was called--The Yarn Shop-- and no one ever said they missed it. Simple- Dignified and says what you are--Just my opinion---Gloria


I agree. Cute and catchy a short lived. Over time they just become old and irritating. If you are in for the long haul, keep it simple and dignified.


----------



## jill conn

i like knit and tuck that lady has a real good sense of humor


----------



## BettyAnn

The Knitting Nook


----------



## mjzorn

So many great suggestions! Our little club, a thousand miles away, is called THREAD CAFE. Really like "Sew Much yarn, So Little Time!..and your name --Conniesews--very cool!


----------



## mjzorn

Oh, and "Sew You Knit?" Now that is cool and says it all. too!


----------



## lomarangely

Knitty Kitty


----------



## knittingneedles

Ok Connie..after 23 pages of ideas.. What are you going to go with??


----------



## lomarangely

I love this! We had a store called "Isle of You", which sounds really cute, especially on the phone.


----------



## Kodiak Knitter

Great names 
Even good nicknames for all of us


----------



## lomarangely

seriously, "SWATCH" is both cute and dignified, relates to both sewing and knitting, and offers the thing to watch is Swatch. If i ever open a yarn and sewing store, this is what I would name it.


----------



## cjcb2

HI....how about........stitches galore...........


----------



## knittingneedles

Kodiak Knitter said:


> Great names
> Even good nicknames for all of us


Wow your avatar scares me.. Have you gotten that close to a grizzle?


----------



## arleney1008

5mmdpns said:


> Knitting Meets the Needles


How about The Knitwit/crochetwit Yarn Store.


----------



## grandma susan

AvonelleRed said:


> B*tchin' Stitchin'


I love it....I go to a stitch and B***h every week cos there's more b***hing done than stitiching :roll:


----------



## Valkyrie

rumplestiltskin is already taken.


----------



## arleney1008

conniesews said:


> I am new at this. What is LYS? Thanks for your input.


Local Yarn Store


----------



## conniesews

I just want to thank everyone for their creative ideas. I had a great weekend with all of you. See you next time. Conniesews


----------



## meran

How about "Knitwits R Us"


----------



## patocenizo

Local Yarn Shop


----------



## knitnchic

Hi Connie

I tried to resist - - so many great suggestions thus far.

How about "Why Knot! The Laconia Yarn Shop"


----------



## Lyle

page 24 already WOW 

Laconia Yarn Mart
or
Connie's Yarn Mart

I agree w/Gloria use the "kiss" theory


----------



## Mammy

If I were opening a yarn store I would name it The Darn Yarn Store.


----------



## golden girl

How about "Raveled Threads".


----------



## patocenizo

I like that!!


----------



## Finnsbride

Love "Sew You Knit" because it ties in both crafts. Good luck with your new enterprise. One thing I loved in my favorite LYS was a computer with the ability to check on and print out free patterns to use with the wonderful yarn she sold. :lol:


----------



## patocenizo

I like it!


----------



## marcylka

Wow, you sure had a lot of ideas there, pretty neat ones, too.


----------



## Nacy

How about - "Yarn Over" Nacy


----------



## Nonan

How about: naughty knits

Knotty knits

Knits and Knots


----------



## jjane139

Yarn Barn and Sew On could work.

I would not go into a store with "bitch" in the name. A personal name in the title, such as Connie's Yarns, or anything like that, necesitates changing the name if and when the store is sold to someone else.


----------



## DorothyLWM

knittingneedles said:


> How about ...
> 
> DAILY FIBER
> 
> Yarn Barn
> 
> Live Free and Knit
> 
> A Good Yarn
> 
> The Whole Nine Yarns
> 
> Tall Tales and Spinning Yarns
> 
> If I think of any others I will post them


I love your ideas for the shop name, but I REALLY love your signature! That is FUNNY!


----------



## DorothyLWM

ceb said:


> String of Purls Yarn Shop


I like this idea


----------



## knittingneedles

So after 25 pages.. If ConnieSews is still reading all our posts.. I wonder what name she will be going with... 
ConnieSews.. please let us know what you chose so that when we travel thru NH we will find your shop and visit..


----------



## 5mmdpns

The Yarn Barn is definitely out because that is a chain of knitting/crocheting stores. So that name is already a domain name belonging to someone else.
Also there is nothing wrong with using Connie in the name. If the business is sold, it is sold with the name of the existing business. Often the name is changed but that leads to a lot of extra expense on the part of the one who is purchasing the business. You may even choose to use your last name. But Connie sounds a little more cozy and gives the yarn/knitting a personal touch. 
Also some "cutesy-wootsy" name is fine but is not a recognizable thing for any new knitter or someone who is interested in yarn. We knitters all learn such things/terms because we knit. Newbies dont knit and the crocheters and other fiber arts people wont recognize what is this "place" all about. A large degree of success or failure is found in the name of the business as that is the first form of advertising for a business. These are all just things to think about and given by someone who has owned a business.


----------



## Renee Yancik

My suggestion would be Hometown Needlers..this would include sewing, knitting & crocheting. Good Luck.


----------



## pokey

" FOR THE LOVE OF YARN" that takes in Crocheet and Knitting.
Incidently my daughter lives in West Lebanon New Hampshire. Are you anywhere close? Pokey.


----------



## wecarter

How about Knit-n-Stitch


----------



## Della

Connie..how about "Hooks & Needles Yarnary"...crochet hooks for the H and knitting needles for the N? could add your name to the front as Connie's Hooks and Needles Yarnary...another thought...Della


----------



## Mogurt

mickeyr said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, mercy..............how about:
> 
> Sew much yarn, Sew little time
> 
> Needled To Death?
> 
> Sew & Spin Yarn Tails
> (not tales)
> 
> Altered Minds Knit Here
> 
> Have Yarn; Sew What?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Bobbin' For Skeins
> (LOL!)
> 
> Sew U Knit?
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering 4 Knit Nuts
> 
> Purl Knits Here
> 
> Rip And Knit
> 
> Knot Stitchin' In The Kitchen
> 
> Yarn Barn Alterations
> 
> Sew What's New; Yarn?
> 
> Stitchin' Itchin' R US
> 
> Knitting Material Witnesses
> 
> Free Knitting And Altering Therapy
> (LOL!)
> 
> Altering Egos & Yarns
> 
> Knot Fishin'; We're Stitchin'!
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> These are bad? LOL! Hey, stoke the crocheters, too! LOL!!
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just sound like you have had the yarnshop in your head for too long. Maybe it is time for you to start your own? :roll:
Click to expand...

she does have some really cool names, tho !


----------



## Gweniepooh

lIKE THIS.


conniesews said:


> Thank you! But I do like Little Yarn Shop of Laconia. What do you think?


----------



## Knitnewbie

A Needle Yarn


----------



## DWIL

I thought of Pins and Needles. Pins because of the alterations you do and needles for the yarn, needles, books etc
DWIL


----------



## KNITSUS

Great run on this post..Has been fun.
Just wanted to share with you all, the name
of our yarn shop in downtown Littleton, Co.
A Knitted Peace...I love their name. 

And and Peace be with you.


----------



## Davidann

Knit Knack, Knit & Purl Above, Knatty Knitting.


----------



## pattisark

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


This isn't a suggestion for a name, you have gotten plenty of those. But I did have a advertisement idea.
With all the yarn bombing, what if you knitted a "cozy" for the front of your store. I know it sounds a little crazy, but you could get the community invovled by having them knit a square of there favorite pattern. If that's too much, maybe curtains? 
Pattisark


----------



## flyssie

"Yarning and Darning"


----------



## Dmarie

I did think that the idea of a square was a good idea, but why not a pattern for a washcloth. There are some really cool different patterns out there, why not get customers in with a advertisement of something like, a contest. For the most unique pattern, or oldest lace pattern. People are always looking for vintage, or Victorian patterns. The needle work was so beautiful then. Maybe a dress on a dress manikin or a wrap. Something to catch everyone's eye. And you could display different pieces from customers each week or month, etc. in the window. Maybe call the shop the "Treasures in Grandmother's Trunk" ? Or "Yarn Treasures" ? Just a thought. Wish I was closer, love to have visited. Good Luck, Dmarie.


----------



## alpajem

Hi Connie: How about The Happy Yarn Place. Essie from Oz


----------



## stillhannah1

How about Knit 1 Purl 2 or Knit 2 Together Good luck


----------



## Knitnewbie

Don't forget to let us know which name you settle on and maybe a photo of how your ad looked in the window. Good luck.


----------



## KateWood

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


What types of yarns do you plan to stock?


----------



## Barb R

Connie - are you still with us???


----------



## pattisark

Dmarie said:


> I did think that the idea of a square was a good idea, but why not a pattern for a washcloth. There are some really cool different patterns out there, why not get customers in with a advertisement of something like, a contest. For the most unique pattern, or oldest lace pattern. People are always looking for vintage, or Victorian patterns. The needle work was so beautiful then. Maybe a dress on a dress manikin or a wrap. Something to catch everyone's eye. And you could display different pieces from customers each week or month, etc. in the window. Maybe call the shop the "Treasures in Grandmother's Trunk" ? Or "Yarn Treasures" ? Just a thought. Wish I was closer, love to have visited. Good Luck, Dmarie.


good ideas, I like the "treasures in Grandmother's Trunk"


----------



## LIndann

Love those names. So catchy.


----------



## Ldydrifter

How about, 
"Yarn Over Matters"
or "Knitting Cozy"


----------



## circularsolution

Since I have had a knitting related business and have sold to retail shops for 12 years now, I have seen the cutest and worst names ever. I don't know whether you care if it is a name already in use in Podunk, Iowa or you want something frest and never been used before. Let me know and I will send you some of the cutest.


----------



## pokey

where in NH are you? Pokey


----------



## elcue

re: Knit & Tuck

LOVE this one!


----------



## PamG

Or how about The yarn store and Library, where people can go to learn to knit also. Of course when they ask or are asked to learn. That probably sell more yarn and books then.


----------



## cil1929mi

How about "Row One" or "Cast On" or "The Cirular Needle"


----------



## ann headley

KnitWhitstore


----------



## circularsolution

I am in Florida and have served retail shops across the US and Canada. Have seen some cute names. If you want a list email me to [email protected] I will be glad to help the cause.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Connie, here is a link from the internet about choosing your business name. I hope it is something that will help you out.
http://entrepreneurs.about.com/cs/gettingstarted/ht/business_name.htm
Good luck with this! Here is another thought for you:
What is the name of your existing shop?? Perhaps you can add a line to the name? ie. If the name of your little shop is Alterations and Sewing Notions, you could add the line "now selling yarn/knitting/crochet supplies" as a poster or banner on your store window. 
In this manner you would not have to re-register your business, but you also let the town people know you are expanding your craft line. :thumbup:


----------



## dklexm2006

Threads & Things
Family Ties
Knit & Bitch
Knittin' Bitch


----------



## Bonidale

I just thought of another name for your shop - Needles - you need them to knit with and to sew with.


----------



## Stitched Up

conniesews said:


> Good Morning everyone, just enjoyed reading all your comments at the tea party. Just my kind of people. Love zucinni and pesto. I am here in New Hampshire, USA. The weather is beautiful, in the upper 80s at present. Going into the 90s next week so they say. I have a little shop where I do alterations downtown. I am trying to generate new iincome by adding yarn, needles and books to one side of the shop. I need a catchy name to attract attention painted on the window. That aside, I am an avid knitter. Just doing wash cloths at the present time which is so enjoyable and relaxing. I am having trouble starting to use my new knitting machines. I did have some lessons a long time ago. Today is the day. My little boy, who is 5 and 1/2 is going to swimming lessons and I have 3 hours to myself. I will enjoy having like minded people to talk to and to report in to about my progress. Also, to share patterns. Have a wonderful day, vacation or staycation.


I suggest a name of Stitched Up of course, good luck with your shop, how I would love the same, Sky


----------



## circularsolution

Stitched Up is very cute.


----------



## bettymorey

We have a store here in Texas called Yarnivore!


----------



## SmoothFox

Simply Yarn

My Yarn Store


----------



## Becca

How about Needles and Pins? Though I am sure someone has already mentioned this.

Becca


----------



## Skullabyes

This is probably way out there, but I saw a tee shirt at Cafe Press website that said "KNITphomaniac"... I thought it was just hilarious!!! Also, where i New Jersey is your shop. I'm in Western Mass and would love to visit a KP members yarn store. (Feel free to PM me if you'd rather.) Good luck!


----------



## Skullabyes

Oh wait... I mean New Hampshire. Still may be a day trip from here!


----------



## Barb R

Where is Connie?? Haven't heard from her in the past few pages! Was she overwhelmed by all the suggestions??


----------



## knittingneedles

I think she signed off already.. she thanked us a number of pages down.. 

I think we are just having fun now.. (which is great)..


----------



## knittingneedles

I think she signed off already.. she thanked us a number of pages down.. 

I think we are just having fun now.. (which is great)..


----------



## knittingneedles

I think she signed off already.. she thanked us a number of pages down.. 

I think we are just having fun now.. (which is great)..


----------



## kimmyz

How about:

"I make it fit, so you have time to knit."

or

"I'll do the fitting. You can do the knitting."

or just:

"Fitting and Knitting"


----------



## 5mmdpns

Barb R said:


> Where is Connie?? Haven't heard from her in the past few pages! Was she overwhelmed by all the suggestions??


Connie has said she will make the announcement on the next Tea Party weekend as to the name she has chosen. I think that the heat is getting to everyone in North America. It is only slightly cooler here today. I havent been able to cut my grass for two wks. I have a young man coming to cut my front lawn tomorrow morning before the heat for the day arrives!
Keep cool knitters, cause the yarn doesnt like heat!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

I like "Fitting and Knitting". Saved the best for last. Hope she sees it


----------



## patocenizo

So, what name did you choose?


----------



## Bean

How lucky you are! Every time i see a cute yarn shop I dream of having my own......
How about the Knitting Knook?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Connie called the store the Laconia Yarn Shop. (Dont know if I spelled the name of the town right.) She announced it at this weekend's Tea Party. Come on over to the Tea Party and see what topics are on the menu and add your own things too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lo'L

Donna, had to KNOW it was YOU who'd come up with those 'cuties' !!!

Love the suggestions for yarn shop name!

Laney


----------



## rojas1152

How About....... Smitten Knits, Sit & Knit, Knitten Around????


----------



## rojas1152

How About....... Smitten Knits, Sit & Knit, Knitten Around???? Yarning Around???


----------



## patocenizo

I live in Orange County, California....sort of a long trek for yarn but if I am ever in your neck of the woods I"ll stop by.


----------



## 4597

How about In Ewe We Trust?


----------



## kittykatzmom

Yarn Nook
Knit & Purl


----------



## knittingneedles

The Laconia Yarn Shop is the name that Conniesews picked for her shop...

She posted it on the Knitting Tea Party...


----------



## circularsolution

There are a number of yarn stores scattered through the US with the "EWE" name in them. Just whatever way you want to figure it in, they are all cute.


----------



## 2cwdance

What about Needlers


----------



## knittingneedles

Conniesews has already opened her shop and calls it Laconia Yarn Shop! So we really should close down this thread...


----------



## ireneofnc

Hi,
Since you do alterations and will sell yarn, & other knitting supplies, how about:

The Knit It, Fit It Shop!

Just an idea!

Irene


----------



## Jennifer Davis

A stitch in time


----------



## knittingneedles

She already open her store and I believe it's been open for quite a while now.. So the name for the store is mute!!!


----------

